# Smartwatch with the Strongest Vibrations



## axinnel

I often have back-to-back meetings, and if I don't pay close enough attention, it is easy for me to be significantly late to one due to the previous meeting running over. To help me avoid this, I got a Fossil Q.

At first, I noticed the vibration on my wrist but it never seemed very prominent. Since it was relatively week in the first place, after becoming accustomed to the watch, I usually don't notice the vibrating alerts.

So, I got a Kronaby. I have just started trying it, but I am not going to try more than a day or two, because if it doesn't meet my needs, I want to sell it. This is why I got a cheap silicone band for it; I don't want to mess up the leather band or steel bands it came with

So far, the vibrations seem like they may be a little bit stronger, and the 3-vibrate pattern I am using for calendar notifications does make it a little more noticeable, but I think this still may be insufficient.

So, I am at the point where I might have to go full-on smartwatch. I would love to hear which smartwatches (or hybrid smartwatches) my fellow WUS members find have the strongest vibrations. While I am currently using an Android device, I am debating between a Pixel and an iPhone for my next phone, so this question is phone OS agnostic.

Thank you, in advance, for your feedback.


----------



## BarracksSi

If you can, go ahead and ask someone to let you strap their Apple Watch on your wrist for a few tests. It also has a "prominent haptics" setting that'll buzz-tap your wrist pretty well. I don't think I've ever missed an alert, and that includes using it as my morning alarm -- I wear it overnight in bed.


----------



## omegafan2015

I have both Garmin Fenix 5s and Apple Watch 4. Garmin beats out of the Apple with vibrations.


----------



## axinnel

Thank you omegafan and BarracksSi.


----------



## kramer5150

omegafan2015 said:


> I have both Garmin Fenix 5s and Apple Watch 4. Garmin beats out of the Apple with vibrations.


Thats good to know, thanks. I have my eye on some of the Fenix 5 series watches.


----------



## Odie

The Garmin Instinct by far has the best vibration alerts/alarms. I have an AW4, Garmin Descent Mk1, Fenix 5+ and Garmin Instinct.


----------



## randb

Pebble steel by far the best. Have to say better than the instinct too.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

I had exactly the same issues -- needed a smartwatch with strong vibrations that I couldn't miss. I tried a couple of hybrids (Skagen and Misfit) and you couldn't feel the vibration at all. I now have a Samsung Galaxy Watch and you can't miss the alerts on that one. Very strong and noticeable. 

As for compatibility, it's super compatible with Android and I know it works with Apple (but with reduced functionality IIRC).


----------



## axinnel

Thanks to all!


----------



## Yukoner1

The ZeTime from MyKronoz has VERY strong vibration. Strong enough that it can be hear, audibly, in an average office setting. You can even set different vibration patterns for different types of notifications. There are times I'll notice the watch vibrate, when I miss the vibration from the smartphone in my pocket.


----------



## Eeluk

What did you end up getting? 
I too, need the strongest vibration in a watch.


----------



## dhamiltongrey

T-rex pro.. I work in a very noisy environment and I can say this is very good at letting me know I've got a notification. I would miss my phone a lot but this on my wrist is definitely getting my attention without fail.


----------



## Eeluk

My problem is that I’m a very heavy sleeper and cannot hear...


----------



## Brimstone

dhamiltongrey said:


> T-rex pro.. I work in a very noisy environment and I can say this is very good at letting me know I've got a notification. I would miss my phone a lot but this on my wrist is definitely getting my attention without fail.


I saw a review somewhere on the T-Rex Pro where the guy said his biggest complaint about the watch was that the vibrating alarm was so strong that it would wake his wife up when it went off.


----------



## dhamiltongrey

Brimstone said:


> I saw a review somewhere on the T-Rex Pro where the guy said his biggest complaint about the watch was that the vibrating alarm was so strong that it would wake his wife up when it went off.


It is really powerful. It woke me up this morning and the Mrs had a winge, because my arm was under the pillow it made her jump.


----------



## time4d

Eeluk said:


> What did you end up getting?
> I too, need the strongest vibration in a watch.


The strongest vibrations I have ever seen are the Garmin Vivoactive 1 and the Honor Band 3.


----------



## axinnel

dhamiltongrey said:


> It is really powerful. It woke me up this morning and the Mrs had a winge, because my arm was under the pillow it made her jump.


I had gone through a Swatch and Kronaby and finally ended up with an Apple watch. That was the best so far but still not great.

Based on what I am reading now, I am seriously considering a T Rex Pro.


----------



## lvt

I've tried many alarms from mechanical clock to smartphone and smartwatch.

My wife is still the best alarm I've ever had.


----------



## hogwldfltr

Just to add, my Garmin Vivosmart 4's vibrations are pathetic at max power. My Fitbit Charge 4 never fails to waken me. I tend to wear the Garmin more though because of its stealthy size. It's more of a bracelet and less of a watch.


----------

